
Is Java Still Relevant? - mikece
https://sdtimes.com/java/is-java-still-relevant/
======
mikece
I like the distinction that is made between Java the language and the JVM.
With the rise of languages like Kotlin, Scala, and Closure I think the JVM
will be around forever, even if Java as a language falls into general disuse.
I wonder if the Java ecosystem can go through a renaissance like .NET is going
through with .NET Core or if that's a continual and gradual process which has
been happening and continues to happen within the JVM separate from the
languages that used to write apps that run in the JVM.

------
humbleMouse
Why does this question even need to be asked? Of course java is still
relavant.

The article acts like java and python are in direct competition. This is
simply not true. There is some crossover, but both languages have their strong
points and both will continue to be used heavily.

